# Identify Scorpion/Spider?



## Killforfood (Mar 1, 2008)

I've caught a couple of these in the bathroom and would like to identify them.
They look like tiny scorpions but have no tail.













I found this one in the sink and placed a hairpin next to him for size. Tiny Huh.







Thanks, Joel.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 1, 2008)

If my memory serves me, that's a psudeoscorpion. Very cool but not easy to keep in captivity since they need such small food sources (like springtails and such). Cool little critters though.


----------



## The Bear (Mar 1, 2008)

Really cool find. Im sure we don't have thoughs in ohio so im no help.  Strange looking without a stinger though.


----------



## Frédérick (Mar 1, 2008)

it is effectively a pseudoscorpion. keep it humid, offer fruit flies (wingless) or just about anything small enough, like pinheads etc. 

hey Bear, I'm 100% sure you can find these in Ohio. if there are some in Quebec, there is definitely some in your area they are hard to find tho, very small and reclusive.


----------



## Killforfood (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, 
You guys know your stuff. I did a search on Google and you guys nailed it.
Here's a link to Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpion

Thanks, Joel.


----------



## The Bear (Mar 1, 2008)

Frédérick said:


> it is effectively a pseudoscorpion. keep it humid, offer fruit flies (wingless) or just about anything small enough, like pinheads etc.
> 
> hey Bear, I'm 100% sure you can find these in Ohio. if there are some in Quebec, there is definitely some in your area they are hard to find tho, very small and reclusive.


Really? Where would be a good place to start looking for them? Maybe fallen tree bark or something. Im really exited now I can go scorpion hunting in ohio. Thanks Frederick

I guess I will have to start looking around my bathroom to start:}


----------



## Frédérick (Mar 1, 2008)

try finding old logs of wood, under the bark and stuff. but actually, i've only seen them in my bathroom so far! just bear in mind (lol bear... ) that they thrive in humid and dark environment, you should find some!


----------



## fictitious (Mar 1, 2008)

Frédérick said:


> it is effectively a pseudoscorpion. keep it humid, offer fruit flies (wingless) or just about anything small enough, like pinheads etc.
> 
> hey Bear, I'm 100% sure you can find these in Ohio. if there are some in Quebec, there is definitely some in your area they are hard to find tho, very small and reclusive.


Quebec? Where in Quebec? Close enough to Ontario that someone within 100miles of Toronto could find one?


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 1, 2008)

fictitious said:


> Quebec? Where in Quebec? Close enough to Ontario that someone within 100miles of Toronto could find one?


There are plenty around Toronto.  I'm within 100km of Toronto and quite often find one walking across my wall.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## fictitious (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess I just havent been looking hard enough, I can't find anything around my place. Cool I know what I'm hunting for this summer.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 2, 2008)

i found them doing a tiny bit of bark peeling.


i am SO conflicted about bark peeling. there is no real way i can justify it when collecting (it just RUINS prime microniches) but you can find fascinating stuff.  so... i do like maybe 3% of the available good looking spots and stop. and then feel guilty for a few days afterwards


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have only ever seen one pseudoscorpion and that was while camping on Kangaroo Island in South Australia. A rare find.


----------



## Frédérick (Mar 4, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> i found them doing a tiny bit of bark peeling.
> 
> 
> i am SO conflicted about bark peeling. there is no real way i can justify it when collecting (it just RUINS prime microniches) but you can find fascinating stuff.  so... i do like maybe 3% of the available good looking spots and stop. and then feel guilty for a few days afterwards


yeah i understand your concern, it does screw up much bug lives. but your not obligated to peel off many many bark! 

Yeah you can find plenty in Toronto. In fact, I'm 95% sure you're more likely to find some than me, since it's warmer in your area (maybe more humid too?).


----------



## dtknow (Mar 5, 2008)

My reasoning is that many animals do it too...so as long as you aren't really going crazy with it. Also, bark can be tied back onto the stump/snag whatever and relooked at later with success.


----------



## roberto (Mar 5, 2008)

*They got those in Vermont too*

I've found several of these in the last house I owned. 
Found them in the bathroom as well. Always wondered what the hell they were.


----------



## Jeri (Mar 6, 2008)

*This may be a silly question...*

...but do they fluoresce under blacklight like other scorpions?


----------

